# September 2007 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . auradefect

CigarGal........
shaerza&#8230;......
stevieray........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
BigVito...........
leominsterjim....
Anthony........
gvarsity..........
auradefect........
kjd2121...........


----------



## n3uka

congrats


----------



## stevieray

congrats :tu


----------



## gvarsity

congrats!!


----------



## jloutlaw

Congratulations! I'll get you a package out this week.


----------



## auradefect

Wow, I can't believe I won. :dr

I'll get my address out to you all right now.


----------



## auradefect

Ok, everyone has been sent my address. If you didn't receive it for some odd reason just PM me and I'd be happy to send it over again.

Whats very cool about this, is it's a great coincidence. It just happens to be my birthday today, and what better gift than winning a cigar lottery? This rocks :tu:ss


----------



## BigVito

congrats :tu


----------



## Tuxguy

Congrats Dan

DC# 0103 8555 7492 1542
Sent Today


----------



## auradefect

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray........Replied
Tuxguy............ 0103 8555 7492 1542
jloutlaw............Replied
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........


----------



## kjd2121

Congrats and happy B-day. I'll send out on Oct 12, thanks.


----------



## snowy

Congrats. Something will go out this week


----------



## leominsterjim

Congrats, out today, 0103 8555 7493 1098 3854

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray........Replied
Tuxguy............ 0103 8555 7492 1542
jloutlaw............Replied
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........


----------



## stevieray

winnings went out today

0306 0320 0000 6763 2499


----------



## BigVito

going out Monday, sorry for the delay


----------



## auradefect

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray........ 0306 0320 0000 6763 2499
Tuxguy............ 0103 8555 7492 1542
jloutlaw............Replied
Addiction..........
snowy............Replied
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## snowy

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray........ 0306 0320 0000 6763 2499
Tuxguy............ 0103 8555 7492 1542
jloutlaw............Replied
Addiction..........
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6006 2913
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


Shipped today.


----------



## auradefect

Got Tuxguys package today, thanks a lot. Haven't tried any of these yet :tu

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray........ 0306 0320 0000 6763 2499
Tuxguy............ Received (Vibe Corojo, RP Connecticut, RYJ Vintage)
jloutlaw............Replied
Addiction..........
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6006 2913
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## jloutlaw

Package mailed today. DC 0306 3030 0001 8947 4350. Enjoy!


----------



## auradefect

Stevieray, yours showed up today. Thanks a lot. I really wanted to try out these Tropical Fever Maduro's one day, you made it a bit easier on me. Can't go wrong with Feunte's either!

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray.....Received (Holts Tropical Fever Maduro, Indian Tobac Cameroon Legend, A. Fuente Green Band)
Tuxguy............ Received (Vibe Corojo, RP Connecticut, RYJ Vintage)
jloutlaw............0306 3030 0001 8947 4350
Addiction..........
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6006 2913
n3uka............Replied
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## n3uka

mailed today 0306 0320 0003 8166 1540


----------



## auradefect

Thanks n3uka 

CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray.....Received (Holts Tropical Fever Maduro, Indian Tobac Cameroon Legend, A. Fuente Green Band)
Tuxguy............ Received (Vibe Corojo, RP Connecticut, RYJ Vintage)
jloutlaw............0306 3030 0001 8947 4350
Addiction..........
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6006 2913
n3uka............0306 0320 0003 8166 1540
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....0103 8555 7493 1098 3854
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## auradefect

Got some more in! :dr:dr
From Snowy: Tatuaje Havana VI, Tatuaje Reserve, Padron, Indian Tabac Natural
From Leominsterjim: Opux X, Anejo Xtra Viejo, LFD Factory Press II, Tatuaje Serie P, Fuente Gran Reserva.
From jloutlaw: RP Vintage 1990, RP Connecticut, HDM Excalibur, HDM Dark Sumatra, Torano Exodus 1959, Montecristo

What can I say, these are simply awesome. I hope I didn't get any of the names mixed up with who sent what, if I did let me know and I'll correct them. Let these guys rest a bit :dr


CigarGal........
shaerza…......
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........
snowy............Received
n3uka............0306 0320 0003 8166 1540
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Replied
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## auradefect

More tasty treats showed up :dr:dr

gvarsity: Punch Rare Corojo, Padron and Jose L Piedra
n3uka: Tampa Sweethearts #4, Carlos Torano 1916, Perdomo La Tradicion Reserve, Compay Buena Vista(never heard of this one, cool!) and Puros Indios(different label I've never seen, its this a special version?)

CigarGal........
shaerza&#8230;......
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## CigarGal

Package out tomorrow 0306 1070 0005 0983 1966


----------



## auradefect

Thanks CigarGal :tu

CigarGal........0306 1070 0005 0983 1966
shaerza…......
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## shaerza

Out today. 0306 2400 0001 4536 4860


----------



## auradefect

Thanks shaerza :chk

CigarGal........0306 1070 0005 0983 1966
shaerza…......0306 2400 0001 4536 4860
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## Addiction

Aura,

You may get two packages from me. My car was stolen while I had some packages in it and I can't determine if I sent yoru package before the theft or not so I'm sending you a new package today. DC 0307 0020 0002 1414 2583. if you get em both enjoy em both.


----------



## Addiction

Also both my packages are marked clearly with my screen name.


----------



## auradefect

Addiction said:


> Aura,
> 
> You may get two packages from me. My car was stolen while I had some packages in it and I can't determine if I sent yoru package before the theft or not so I'm sending you a new package today. DC 0307 0020 0002 1414 2583. if you get em both enjoy em both.


Wow, hopefully the cops caught the bastards. My brother just got his car stolen a few months ago too, it really sucks. 

Well, some more showed up today. Good thing I had space in the humidor for all these so far. Now on to the awesome sticks I got. :dr
shaerza: RYJ, Joe L Piedra and Ramon Allones all from a special little place
cigargal: RP Vintage 1990, Cabaiguan, La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial, Oliva Serie G

CigarGal........Received
shaerza&#8230;......Received
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........0307 0020 0002 1414 2583
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## auradefect

Addiction's very generous package arrived today:
5 Vegas Cask Strength (been wanting to try this one for a while)
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (always amazing)
Ashton 8-9-8 (Never had the chance to try, sounds great)
Avo Domaine #50 (I love the Avo Maduro, so this should be good)

Lastly there is a cigar that just says "handmade", no other words on the wrapper that I can see. It has two yellow lions wearing crowns holding up a red shield with a picture of a yellow lion on the shield. The rest of the label itself is red with a white stripe going around where it says handmade. It measures to about 6" in length. Addiction, can you let me know what the name of this cigar is? I'd really like to know. 

Again, thanks a ton. These all rock. 


CigarGal........Received
shaerza…......Received
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## Addiction

auradefect said:


> Addiction's very generous package arrived today:
> 5 Vegas Cask Strength (been wanting to try this one for a while)
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (always amazing)
> Ashton 8-9-8 (Never had the chance to try, sounds great)
> Avo Domaine #50 (I love the Avo Maduro, so this should be good)
> 
> Lastly there is a cigar that just says "handmade", no other words on the wrapper that I can see. It has two yellow lions wearing crowns holding up a red shield with a picture of a yellow lion on the shield. The rest of the label itself is red with a white stripe going around where it says handmade. It measures to about 6" in length. Addiction, can you let me know what the name of this cigar is? I'd really like to know.
> 
> Again, thanks a ton. These all rock.
> 
> CigarGal........Received
> shaerza&#8230;......Received
> stevieray.....Received
> Tuxguy............ Received
> jloutlaw............Received
> Addiction..........Received
> snowy............Received
> n3uka............Received
> BigVito........... Replied
> leominsterjim....Received
> Anthony........
> gvarsity..........Received
> kjd2121...........Replied


Its my B&M private brand, Leesburg Cigar and Pipe, produced for them by RP.


----------



## auradefect

Addiction said:


> Its my B&M private brand, Leesburg Cigar and Pipe, produced for them by RP.


It has a great smell to it, I can tell it'll be a good stick. Can't wait to try it after giving it some rest.

Also, what has happened with Anthony, kjd2121 and BigVito? Thats all that is left and then this is done. I hope everything is alright with them.


----------



## kjd2121

auradefect said:


> It has a great smell to it, I can tell it'll be a good stick. Can't wait to try it after giving it some rest.
> 
> Also, what has happened with Anthony, kjd2121 and BigVito? Thats all that is left and then this is done. I hope everything is alright with them.


Mine will go out today, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Anthony

I screwed up and forgot all about sending out the winnings. I really really apologize. 

Going out first thing in the morning. DC# : 0103 8555 7492 8329 5299


----------



## auradefect

CigarGal........Received
shaerza…......Received
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Replied
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........0103 8555 7492 8329 5299
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## BigVito

tomorrow they go out  I'll try to make it worth the wait :r


----------



## auradefect

BigVito said:


> tomorrow they go out  I'll try to make it worth the wait :r


:tu can't wait to see them! :dr


----------



## BigVito

0306 2400 0002 9801 4711


----------



## auradefect

Thanks BigVito!

CigarGal........Received
shaerza…......Received
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9801 4711
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........0103 8555 7492 8329 5299
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Replied


----------



## auradefect

All done here. Want to thank everyone again, I got some amazing smokes. You guys truly are great people and have been very generous!

CigarGal........Received
shaerza…......Received
stevieray.....Received
Tuxguy............ Received
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Received
BigVito........... Received
leominsterjim....Received
Anthony........Received
gvarsity..........Received
kjd2121...........Received


----------

